# 30cm Green Cube



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi guys

Just wan to share my 1 week old ADA 30 Cube Garden here 

Any comments will be very helpful as I am still a newbie. In fact I just started this hobby more than a month ago 

Full tank shot taken 4 days after creation.


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

Lighting: 3 x 11W PL Arcadia Arc Pod fixtures.










Pressurized CO2 system.


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

Some shots of my plants...

Cryptocoryne wendtii 'green gecko'









Anubias nana


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

Japanese hairgrass









Blyxa japnonica (my personal favourite)









Spiky Moss and Narrow-leaf Java Fern on driftwood


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

Any comments? Love to learn from you guys


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

It looks great! I really like the layout. It is like a breath of fresh air!


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice-and lush!
great job.


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

kakkoii said:


> It looks great! I really like the layout. It is like a breath of fresh air!


Thanks! I hope you are not hinting that I have too much empty space to fill up :heh:


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

fishlover said:


> Nice-and lush!
> great job.


Thanks! I am hoping to make it more lush


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

looks very nice. cant wait till it grows out


----------



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

The stem plants and the grass will look awesome once they come in here in a mo. or two! Once your tank cycles maybe think about putting in some Oto cats and a couple of Amano shrimp for your algae clean up crew.

What kind of fertilizers are you using and your dosing regiment
and what kind of fish where you think about putting in there?


----------



## ChrisGray (Feb 23, 2006)

i would have thought that you've been doing this for years, amazing. this is quite the complex layout for such a small tank, cant wait to see after several trimmings!!!


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

dirrtybirdy said:


> looks very nice. cant wait till it grows out


Thanks!



insomniaclush said:


> The stem plants and the grass will look awesome once they come in here in a mo. or two! Once your tank cycles maybe think about putting in some Oto cats and a couple of Amano shrimp for your algae clean up crew.
> 
> What kind of fertilizers are you using and your dosing regiment
> and what kind of fish where you think about putting in there?


I currently have 2 tiny Otos in there to help control the situation. Planning to add some Amano and Cherry shrimps once the tank stabilizes...

I am currently dosing ADA Step 1, Brighty K and Brighty Special Light (1 pump per day). 2 drops of Bacter Green per day for the past week.










Ordered a pair of wild Betta from a hobbyist. They will be the sole residents


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

ChrisGray said:


> i would have thought that you've been doing this for years, amazing. this is quite the complex layout for such a small tank, cant wait to see after several trimmings!!!


Well... I've been getting a lot of ideas from publications and forums... that's how I manage to pull through... what's that word again?... Xerox? :smow:


----------

